# Beretta 92FS Compact With Rail - Color Choice?



## EmperorMA (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi All - I have made a decision to purchase the Beretta 92FS Compact With Rail handgun. It feels so good in my hand and is an outright pleasure to look at and use. I've found a LGS with prices I like so I get to walk out with one soon.

I just can't make up my darn mind as to whether I want the Bruniton finish:









or the Inox:









I am leaning ever-so-slightly toward Bruniton....but I think they both look magnificent!

Any help here?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I like em' all black (at least Beretta's), the 2 tone thing does nothing for me. 

My Kahr is 2 tone, but that's the only way it comes. It's personal preference... get what appeals to you.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Always bet on the black


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Black


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Inox is more resilient to the elements and sure is a looker. Practical purposes for me I prefer black, but , I own a 3032 Inox and prefer that one over black. As TAp said it's a personal preference. If I was on a boat a lot(saltwater) or places with extreme elements such as Alaska I'd choose Inox


----------



## HOTCHKIS (Oct 9, 2009)

Inox is a hell of a lot easier to clean! You can easily see all the powder residue! That's what I like about stainless uppers.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the color contrast between the INOX and the black.


----------



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

I like the reverse two tone.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Screw the color issue. I had a Stoeger Cougar with that Bruniton finish on it. Toughest finish I've ever seen on a gun. I wish my S&W 1911E had it.


----------



## flintlock23 (Dec 21, 2014)

INOX with SS controls and wood grips is a real looker.


----------



## EmperorMA (Nov 19, 2014)

flintlock23 said:


> INOX with SS controls and wood grips is a real looker.


Pics?


----------



## flintlock23 (Dec 21, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't have personal pics of the ss controls and walnut grips, but Google images for Beretta Inox with ss controls and a few pictures of that with the walnut grips will show up. I did a ball park cost to change out my black controls with ss and I think it's too expensive--just for looks. It's my understanding that the INOX's built in Italy come with the stainless steel controls so then it's just a matter of changing out the plastic grips for the walnut grips.


----------



## motorcity001 (Jan 10, 2015)

*92 SF compact holster*



Shipwreck said:


> Always bet on the black


Does anyone have suggestions for a IWB holster for a 92 SF compact? I have a shoulder rig but I don't always want to wear that all day. Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

flintlock23:


> INOX with SS controls and wood grips is a real looker.


Indeed it is! I polished mine to a mirror finish along with the flats on the slide, the barrel, hammer and trigger. Beautiful gun very well made. My only issue with it, is that it is way to big and bulky for a "nine".


----------

